# BBQ Comp Merlin Ontario August 24



## Diva Q (Aug 23, 2007)

I am off tomorrow AM early for a BBQ comp in Merlin Ontario. 

Small comp here are the teams:

 2007 Merlin Competing Teams

1. 	Swines & Bovines - Kitchener, Ontario, Canada
2. 	Team Cedar Grilling - Ballinafad, Ontario
3. 	Simcoe County Smokers - Barrie, Ontario, Canada
4. 	Smokin' In The Igloo - Brantford, Ontario, Canada
5. 	Frying Pan - Franklin, Pennsylvania, U.S.A
6. 	Bustin' Loose - Toronto, Ontario, Canada
7. 	Pressure Treated Smokers - Ontario
8. 	Diva Q - Ontario
9. 	The Q Crew - Ontario
10. 	Bar-B-Que-Skis - Michigan
11. 	Bubba Q - Ontario


Close to the US border so for any of you out and about Friday night or Saturday cmon by and share a beer or 4


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 23, 2007)

Good luck Diva!!  Give em hell!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 23, 2007)

Fire em up  BBQ Central style!
You know how we do!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 23, 2007)

Good luck Diva


----------



## Aaron1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Danielle the Frying Pan are unable to attend this one due to health problems  ,lets hope they are feeling better.
Aaron


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Good Luck Diva.  You know the drill, TAKE PICS!


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 25, 2007)

Well it was a competition never to forget. 

Started out at 7 am on Friday and there wasa problem with my trailer ball which caused an accident and thank heavens for chains. Got it fixed and 1.5 hours later back on the road. Then can't find a grocery store anywhere to buy lettuce. Arrive last as almost everyone has arrived hours before. 

Get set up. Have a car garage from Costco. (this is our third tent - other two were destroyed in Ottawa and Paris Ontario) use full size rebar stakes and ratchet straps to anchor everything down. 

HORRIFIC storm that rolled in quick destroyed my tent, a lot of our equipment and much of our entire set up including my digital camera and a lot of beer. My lights were smashed .... I could go on but you get the picture. When my teammate loads her pictures I will post pics of the damage. EWveryone and anyone held down other peoples tents. 

However yet again mine was the only one completely destroyed. I was extremely upset (And angry) as this was a present (her last) from my Mom. 

Well I truly believe that the teams that were there are among some of the kindest most incredible people almost everyone who was able came and helped get everything down and stored away under a pavillion on the grounds. I was very emotional at this as it was overwhelming the amount of people who really cared. Truly I was touched. To see the group of them was something to behold. 

My light fixture shattered everywhere and I got a lot of glass in my hands and feet. Fingers still swollen badly. Also my teammates and husband all are injured (backs shoulders necks from holding on to another teams tent that we were trying to prevent the same fate. We are a hurting bunch now.

We lost at least $1000.00 in equipment at a minimum. This was our third tent. People do not want to set up next to us any more. I can't blame them. They have asked that for future contests we have a sacrificial tent offering first and then set up (this isn't a joke they are now serious).

Got set up and we are still going to cook. We managed to do alright under the circumstances coming in 3rd overall . We took a second in pork shoulder missing first by one point. A 3rd in ribs (missed again by 1 point) and a 3rd in brisket. A dissappointing 9th in chicken 

A huge congratulations to the Simcoe County Smokers who took GC 

I will post individual meat results when I can. 

Now in addition to the continual bad luck that seems to be following me at every comp. My wonderful husband who decided for some reason to back up my truck and trailer for the first time ever in his life smashed the bumper of one of the MEat Sponsors brand new Toyota Tundra Truck. Estimated cost:  ????? No clue. 

So it was a very expensive weekend to say the least.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 25, 2007)

wow, what a story!

You must remember though, no serious injuries, so
count your blessings there.


----------



## Griff (Aug 25, 2007)

Holey smokes. Hang in there Diva.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 25, 2007)

.........Nice job on the finishes.........sorry to hear about your luck....your tents seem to be like the drummers from Spinal Tap


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 25, 2007)

I would have packed my s@&^ and left if something like that happened to me Diva.  You are true to your hobby.

Sorry about the luck.  Stop picking up pennies.


----------



## atruckerswife (Aug 26, 2007)

Pictures are now posted on my webshots page, the ones I was able to take during the storm.

http://community.webshots.com/album/560431489dtSFhI

I know at some point they will be linked to Diva's page.

As Diva said, it was one freaky weekend.  

Glad to be home, glad to be safe, and not so glad to be so stiff and sore still this morning.

Off to keep working on all the laundry that got soaked.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 26, 2007)

holy cow...honestly if I had seen those skies, I would have left everything
and gone home.

A hearty ahoy to ye sturdy pioneer types!!


----------



## Aaron1 (Aug 26, 2007)

Guys Diva Q and team are a class act,they were holding our tents while hers decided to take off,we lost 2 e-z ups but with out there help it would of been 4.THANKS for the help folks you are truly a class act  .
To top it all off they managed to put the bad luck behind them and cook some great Q and come in third overall,the only problem would be that all her winnings will have to go back into replacing her euipment.
Danielle contact Earl,I am sure if he can help you with the damage to the truck,he would be more than happy to help,probably give you the bbq rebate 8) .
Aaron


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 26, 2007)

Diva sorry for your losses. Congrats on your finishes though


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 26, 2007)

Thank you all. Tough weekend but still worth it to be with my team. They rocked as usual. Final scores and calls:


Chicken

1st - The BBQ Effect - 461 pts.
2nd - Simcoe County Smokers - 459 pts.
3rd - Swines & Bovines - 435 pts.

Brisket

1st - Smokin' in the Igloo - 469 pts.
2nd - Simcoe County Smokers - 467 pts.
3rd - Diva Q - 446 pts.

Pork

1st - Simcoe County Smokers - 449 pts.
2nd - Diva Q - 448 pts.
3rd - Swines & Bovines - 440 pts.

Ribs

1st - The BBQ Effect - 460 pts.
2nd - Simcoe County Smokers - 458 pts.
3rd - Diva Q - 457 pts.

Grand Champion

Simcoe County Smokers - 1833 pts.


----------



## Griff (Aug 26, 2007)

Good showing in the face of adversities.


----------

